

Newsweek ending print edition, job cuts expected - taytus
http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/10/18/newsweek-ending-print-going-all-digital/

======
batgaijin
Yeah, I mean we have an election going on, China's housing bubble, numerous
other big things and this is the cover story they choose?:
[http://www.theweek.co.uk/media/49493/newsweek-%E2%80%98hits-...](http://www.theweek.co.uk/media/49493/newsweek-%E2%80%98hits-
new-low-%E2%80%98heaven-real-cover)

It's not a problem because it's heaven, it's because it's a self contained
story.

~~~
andrewcooke
it seems from that article that they've decided that their market is the
religious right and are targeting that.

so are the religious right big consumers of online media? i don't know much
about the usa, but my prejudices suggest they may be less connected than most?

and i guess their european sales never amounted to much?

(edit: maybe they plan to merge with readers digest ;o)

~~~
jonnathanson
They've been going after the religious right for a long time now. I used to be
a subscriber, and they started skewing more and more overtly religious with
each issue. Eventually I got tired of the science-bashing, the Bible study,
the Tea Party tubthumping, etc.

I wish them the best of luck in their online venture, though I do share your
skepticism that their target audience is digitally connected.

A big issue with their target demo is that it's really hurting, financially.
Those folks might be cutting back on subscriptions, or even ad hoc purchases,
in general. That doesn't look to change anytime soon. That being the case,
maybe Newsweek feels it can earn better ROI by selling digital ads against
free eyeballs than it can by trying to sell print copies to people unable or
unwilling to pay for them. If this is the case, the strategy might be somewhat
reasonable.

------
notjustanymike
Having worked there, I can guarantee they'll handle layoffs in the least
diplomatic way possible. I'm guessing an email saying, "Thanks for your 30
years of service, see ya!"

